# Here is a pyTivo.conf file for S3 5.1 HDTV 1080



## toddhutch (Jan 16, 2006)

I wanted to help all of the newbies out there that just bought a Series 3 tivo, and want to use the pyTivo applications. I wanted it to have 5.1 audio, and 1080 HD Video.

I've been working on figuring out the confirguration for about 3 hours now, and I've finally gotten it working well. (Those out there with more suggestions on tuning, I'm looking for the "best quality" settings I can have.) Since I was only able to do this because other people shared their experiences, I figured I would contribute with what I found.

So here are the settings I used in my pyTivo.conf file. Note my files are in the C:\Program Files\pyTivo directory. The places I've bolded are changes to the default quality.


```
[Server]
port=9032


#Full path to ffmpeg including filename
#For windows: ffmpeg=c:\Program Files\pyTivo\plugins\video\ffmpeg_mp2.exe
#For linux:   ffmpeg=/usr/bin/ffmpeg
ffmpeg=c:\Program Files\pyTivo\plugins\video\ffmpeg_mp2.exe
#ffmpeg=/usr/bin/ffmpeg

#This will make a large debug.txt file in you base directory.  It only debugs
#transcode.py right now.
debug=false

# Audio bit-rate, default 192K
[B]audio_br=448K[/B]

# Video bit-rate, default 4096K
[B]video_br=16Mi[/B]

#Beacon broadcast address(es)
#Typically use 255.255.255.255 but on some multihomed machines you may
#need to specify the subnet broadcast address(es) of your Tivo boxes
#beacon=255.255.255.255

#Output Pixel Width: if you have an HDTV you might want to try 720 or 704
#Valid: 720, 704, 544, 480, 352
[B]width=1920
height=1080[/B]
ffmpeg_prams=-vcodec mpeg2video -r 29.97 -b &#37;(video_br)s -maxrate %(max_video_br)s -bufsize %(buff_size)s %(aspect_ratio)s -comment pyTivo.py [B]-acodec ac3 [/B]-ab %(audio_br)s -ar 48000 -f vob -

##Per tivo options
# section named _tivo_TSN with the tsn in all caps
[_tivo_00000DEADBEEF]

#If you want to use 16:9 or 4:3 on this tivo
#aspect169=true
#width=1440
#height=720
#audio_br=320K
#video_br=12Mi
#ffmpeg_prams=-i %(in_file)s -vcodec mpeg2video -r 29.97 -b %(video_br)s -maxrate %(max_video_br)s -bufsize %(buff_size)s %(aspect_ratio)s -comment pyTivo.py -ac 2 -ab %(audio_br)s -ar 44100 -f vob -

#audio_br=320K
#video_br=12Mi

[MyMovies]
#Type can be either 'video' or 'music'
type=video

#Path is the full path to your files (No trailing slash needed)
#For windows: path=J:\Movies
#For linux:   path=/media
path=J:\Movies


##You can have more than one share
#[MyTelevision]
#type=video
#path=d:\television
```
-Todd


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

And thanks for a first post that "gives" rather than "takes"!


----------



## JHeavner (May 4, 2004)

Todd, what's the resolution of your display? When I tried your script I ended up with vertical bars on the side (I had horizontal bars on the last script I played with).


----------



## toddhutch (Jan 16, 2006)

There have been a number of enhancements since I've posted that last one.... 

I've seen a number of issue with the 94 line padding along the top and bottom. 

I'm hoping to use the new -HD- setting that I've been reading about, I just haven't done that yet.

-Todd


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

JHeavner said:


> Todd, what's the resolution of your display? When I tried your script I ended up with vertical bars on the side (I had horizontal bars on the last script I played with).


Same here.

It also looks like the top and bottom are bleeding off a bit.

I tried making the "wide" a bit wider and the "height" a bit shorter and it didn't seem to change anything.

I am transferring shows that are in the odd BBC screen ratio (Top Gear) if that makes a difference.

I have the CRT HD TV in my sig so screen resolutions aren't published much of anywhere like the LCD screen specs are.

Since these shows aren't 5.1 audio, what would be a good sample rate for the audio?

phox


----------



## Chew (Jan 22, 2003)

I have a Series3 and was hoping to update my working pyTiVo copy with these settings. 

I used these given settings, nothing transfered
I changed the video to 14Mi, nothing transfered
I changed the video to 14336k, nothing transfered
Returned to the previously working settings, everything works again.


----------



## rschwarz_jr (Apr 16, 2002)

Chew said:


> I have a Series3 and was hoping to update my working pyTiVo copy with these settings.
> 
> I used these given settings, nothing transfered
> I changed the video to 14Mi, nothing transfered
> ...


I have the same problem. Little changes that should be fine just make the whole system not function. 
I'd love to get a fully functional HD config to actually work.


----------

